# 700W 12V speaker + booster pack/jump starter?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a 700W peak sound system that I can plug right into the 12V cigarette lighter! It works pretty good and the reason I love it is because I can remove it whenever I need.
Now... I would like to be able to use it when camping along with a booster pack!
Is that doable?
I am noticing they all have different specs... some specify wattage, some amps.. some miliamps/hr

if it says;
60 000mAh 
Output: 12V 2A

this is not gonna be good enough right?
I am prolly looking at 30A for a 12V or am I way off in my understanding?

Some booster pack specs are 700W 200A... I guess this is what I need? 

This is China cheap booster pack.. but I don't think it'd be good for my souns system eh?

I will post the link in the following thread as I only have 4 post... this is kinda lame haha

Thanks


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

68800mAh 4 USB Power Bank Portable CAR Jump Starter Emergency Universal Charger | eBay


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Please post a link to your 700w peak sound system that can be powered by a cigarette lighter.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

lookup ATV85B by Boss
You can also wash the thing with a garden hose... except the controller isn't waterproof but I am going to epoxy the hell out of it!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I don't think that battery system will be the right one for you. It's designed to jump start a car or power things through a USB cable. I don't see any mention of a cigarette lighter port for you to use with your Boss speaker system.

Look for something that has one, that can supply about 8 amps (100 watts) of power. If you can find one that will supply more current through the cigarette lighter, that would be a bonus.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

won't something with just 100W be too weak to power up 700W?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm working off the premise that most cigarette lighters are fused around 10amps, maybe 15amps at the most. If something is designed to work off of a cigarette lighter, there is no sense in making it more powerful than that. I'm also assuming the Boss specification is misleading. It says 700w max, but that infers it cannot do 700w continuously. How much power can it do continuously? We don't know, so I'm basing that off the average rating of a cigarette lighter.

If you can find a portable battery system that can supply about 10a of current at 12vdc, you should be just fine. If you can find one with a 15a capacity, even better. But I would not pay extra money for one that can do more than that.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

I think the speaker is 350W continuous
but ya it make sense

I just don't understand those booster pack specs....
some says 200A...
some says 600W...

But now that I think about it, I wired the cigarette lighter socket myself, directly to the battery and there are no fuse so I guess it CAN pull way more than 10A right?
I guess the cigarette socket that came with the speaker is rated to at least... 60A if that speaker is 700W (12V * 60A)


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Most sockets are 10-15A fuse, people don't want to buy a product that blows the fuse all the time so I doubt it would use over 10A. Cig sockets suck anyways far as an electrical connector IMO. Likely most boosters will run your rig just fine, unless you turn it up all the way then hard to say. Likely the heavier the booster is the longer it will run it. Lot of them have gel wet cells in them, the larger they are the more power they store the more they weigh. I've run all kinds of stuff on boosters, even 120v ac inverters. Fun things to have around.

In fact the ad here shows use on a quad at rest and I know some boosters have a larger battery than quads do.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

FwoGiZ said:


> I wired the cigarette lighter socket myself, directly to the battery and there are no fuse)


Did this make anyone else cringe? Sounds like a disaster just waiting to happen


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> Did this make anyone else cringe? Sounds like a disaster just waiting to happen


Yup.. OP, PUT A FUSE IN THERE ASAP!

also, the place i work for sells those boss units. theyre for ATV's, not cars. on top of that the built in amp will maybe do 25 watts per channel and they sound like ass


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I would be a little skeptical of the amp hour rating of a lot of the booster packs.

Even if accurate, keep in mind you probably do not want to discharge it 100%


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah I guess I should put in a fuse... 
I do not use this in my car but on my jetski... I been using this speaker and it absolutely do not sound like ****.. WAY more than 25W per channel...
you are probably talking about the entry level model (ATV20-25B)
This one is the 85B model. I go at 50mph on the jetski and can still hear the music good enough. I also flyboard around the jetski and when I get close to the jetski I can hear it.

I just got my hand on a huge heavy eliminator booster pack so I will give it a try tonight!


----------

